# Shark fishing Rod and Reel



## wsgaston (Mar 31, 2011)

I want to get into shark fishing on the surf and need some help deciding what to buy. I am going to Sanibel Island Fl this summer and would like to do some shark fishing from the beach. I was looking to hook some 3' to 5' black tips(not yaking) and need to know what rod and reel to buy (size, type, rod length). I will only be using this combo for a week in Sanibel but also plan to use on Garden City pier a few times(I know shark fishing is not legal there) so I don't won't to spend a ton. Looking at maybe spending $150 to $170. I would prefer a spinning reel but if the advantage of a conventional reel is great enough then will learn how to use one from a buddy. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Most any 8-n-bait combo will land sharks of that size. I'm not sure of a good one in that price range, but that's where you want to start your search.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Ocean Master is good for the money, also if you want to spend a little more the HDX Breakaways are nice


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Daiwa Sealine Slosh 30, 40 or 50 (learn how to cast conventional). 8 foot sturdy rod. If you were just fishing from the beach, then I would say a 12 foot heaver that takes 8-12 oz weight. You can get the 30 at Green Top's website for $99 and 10% off for first purchase.

Just purchase a 12 foot heaver and Saltist 50 myself (would buy a different rod if I were pier fishing). Will be giving it a throw this weekend in Corolla, NC. I put 300yds of 50lb braid on the bottom and 30lb mono on the top with a 50 foot 80lb shock leader over that.

Also, there is great info all over this site about tying rigs, etc!

good luck


----------



## wsgaston (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok Thanks for the Info, I am now thinking of getting a 12' rod just for surf fishing and I looked at that Daiwa Sealine and it looks good. Still going to be searching for the perfect combo though so more suggestions would be nice


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

this was a past post

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...3-Shark-Outfit-for-surf&highlight=shark+++rig


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

10-12 foot ocean Master casting rod and a sealine 50 loaded with 50 lb power pro and 80 yds of 80 mono shock will be a good set up for beach & surf sharking! Lob out the biggest fish head or chunk of albacore you can throw then put your rod in a sandspike with the "clicker" on and sit down and drink beer! Thats shark'n!
Dave


----------



## barclayrl (Oct 2, 2009)

ncsharkman said:


> 10-12 foot ocean Master casting rod and a sealine 50 loaded with 50 lb power pro and 80 yds of 80 mono shock will be a good set up for beach & surf sharking! Lob out the biggest fish head or chunk of albacore you can throw then put your rod in a sandspike with the "clicker" on and sit down and drink beer! Thats shark'n!
> Dave


You cannot beat an ocean master rod for your application, I have 2 of them.. Let me warn you thought the Ocean Masters that are rated 6-12 ounces are STIFF and very hard to cast.

You have to make up your mind how you want to go, Spinner or Conventional.

If conventional - Ocean Master 12 3-6 Ounce Casting Model(This rod is way underrated) I have tossed 8oz and an entire large mullet 50 yards with this rod, Also I would use a Diawa Sealine SHA 50 with 65LB braid and skip the shock leader all together. Saltist are about the same cabability but in my opionon, for what you are looking to do, I would not waste the money on them, I have owned both and ended up getting rid of all my saltists, the SHA's cast better..

If Spineer get an Ocean Master 12 3-6 Spinner and Get a Decent Diawa Reel with Good Drag capabilities Heck you can get the Diawa Emcast Sports and they put out 33LBs of drag and are only like $65 new.. load it with 65-80 LB braid and start tossing.

Make a nice 2-3FT bite leader (DO NOT USE 7 Strand cable) use better 49 Strand. Then you should be all set to start lobbing big baits in the surf.

I cant stress enough, that the OM12 Heavy is to much rod to throw, lts like a 12 foot broom stick..

Hope this helps.
Ryan


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to disagree about the OM 12 6-12! It is not a broomstick, it is a very stiff rod that is for doing one thing well, throwing bait and weight as far as you can. 

I have this and a couple exploding tica's that are good for lighter weight but would NEVER stand up to a bunch of full casts with baitn8. I have yet to pop one but they just dont feel like they can handle a big throw with big bait.

I have a set up for sharks that is a OM 12' 6-12 with a Fin Nor OF95. It is a big rod with a big reel for doing one thing...trying to land fish that do not want to come out of the water! 
Now this setup is much more than your $150-170 limit, but it will handle. Rod +/- $150, reel about the same. Loaded with 65# (braid) you are looking at about $350 for the setup


----------



## wsgaston (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone used a diawa emcast sport? I like the price but I have read mixed reviews. Will it stand up to the saltwater?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have some tsunami rods with abu 6600's that can reel in a 3-5 foot blacktip, they cost about 100 dollars total for the set up, then I have an OM with a penn 525 on it that easily handles 6 foot Black tips and thats a 300 dollar set up. I also have a Penn surf reel on a Penn surf master rod thats about about 100 dollars total that has caught a few black tips from Fort Fisher so anything in those ranges should do you ok.


----------

